# The Top Ten Reasons Men Prefer Guns Over Women



## KenpoTex (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm sure this has been posted before (possibly even by me) but it's always good for a laugh. (Lisa and Carol, I'm just kidding )

#10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.

#9. You can keep one gun at home and have another for
when you're on the road.

#8. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he
will probably let you try it out a few times.

#7. Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another
gun for a backup.

#6. Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of
ammo.

#5. A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.

#4. Guns function normally every day of the month.

#3. A gun doesn't ask , "Do these new grips make me
look fat?"

#2. A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you
use it.

And the number one reason a gun is favored over a
woman....


























*#1. YOU CAN BUY A SILENCER FOR A GUN!!!*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 25, 2006)

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 25, 2006)

Definately an oldie but a goodie! :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 26, 2006)

Plus, you can lube up your gun and have sex with it....   

if your Irish like me....

hello? is this thing on? Tough crowd...tough crowd...



:iws:


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Cruentus (Oct 26, 2006)

I was going to say "and guns are like wives, in that they don't have sex with you!" to fullfill my need for a joke. 

But then I'd have about 10 posters, not realizing that I am joking, respond with how much sex they are having with their wives....meaning bad visuals for everyone. 

So, you all should be thanking me.... :lol2:


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2006)

Good one, very funny!


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!  :lfao:


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 26, 2006)

... because Clinique hasn't released "Burnt Gunpowder" as a scent yet?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> ... because Clinique hasn't released "Burnt Gunpowder" as a scent yet?


Don't worry about that, just dab a little Break Free behind your ears!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> ... because Clinique hasn't released "Burnt Gunpowder" as a scent yet?



Tackleberry used gun oil as cologne.... Maybe that will work for you!


----------



## bydand (Oct 26, 2006)

Hoppys #9  better than the cheesy Chanel version by the same name.


----------



## crushing (Oct 26, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> Plus, you can lube up your gun and have sex with it....


 

Cool, you have an M203 too?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 26, 2006)

Actually, I have one of these...

http://www.educ.um.edu.mt/militarymalta/html/100-ton_gun.html


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2006)

*shakes head...:shrug:


----------



## bydand (Oct 26, 2006)

crushing said:


> Cool, you have an M203 too?



Come on now, admit it, you're a varmit shooter and favor the new 17 calibers. 

 :lfao:


----------

